# Crew wanted



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

I am ready to start getting out to Tequila , Grady Merlin 300 looking for crew to come along. Share expenses .


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Where are you based and when do you usually plan to fish?


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

a little more information would help. When where how much


----------



## CMORSE (Jul 6, 2013)

*WHEN*

When where how much


----------



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Fishing would be this weekend 16th , I have a Grady Merlin 300, depending on the crew we can do overnight in Tequila, we can do some fast speed trolling, slow trolling, jigging and some sword fishing perhaps. As far as cost it would be contribution based perhaps a min of 100$.


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

sounds good let me know when you want to go


----------



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

I forgot to add that I am based out of freeport, Surfside Marina


----------



## oldfish2u (May 13, 2013)

I am ready.


----------



## SeaPro2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

*im in...*

f


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Spot*

Im in if you have more spots.


----------

